# Kurze Karpfenrute bis max. 3m und 2,75lb



## Kärnten Angler (11. April 2011)

Hallo Leute!

Ich suche dringend ein Paar Karpfenruten mit folgenden Anforderungen:

- max. 3m Länge (KARPFENrute)
- 2,75-3lb (ein ca. 90g Blei muss geworfen werden können)
- geteilter Duplon Griff (zumindest kein Kork)
- 2-Teilig

Tja, das einzige was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe, ist die neue Serie von Anaconda "Short Cut", jedoch gibts dazu noch keine Erfahrungswerte.

Vielen Dank schon mal für Vorschläge und Anregungen!


----------



## Merlin (11. April 2011)

*AW: Kurze Karpfenrute bis max. 3m und 2,75lb*

Mir fällt die hier ein....allerdings hat die entweder 2,5 oder 3,5 lb
ansonsten eine Topprute

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBgQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.fishingtackle24.de%2Fproduct_info.php%3FpName%3DQUANTUMRADICALSTIFFSTICK&ei=XROjTf6yJYnFswaP2qz8AQ&usg=AFQjCNEuCDoivazSYGa22qvyQTqxNIi3HQ


----------



## carphunter1678 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Kurze Karpfenrute bis max. 3m und 2,75lb*

Mir fällt jetzt spontan die Chub Outcast Stalker ein.

Hier ist ein Link zur Rute:

http://www.wolf-angelsport.de/Ruten-oxid/Karpfenruten/Chub-Outcast-Stalker-9-ft.html


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. April 2011)

*AW: Kurze Karpfenrute bis max. 3m und 2,75lb*

Nimm eine Spinrute mit 100gr. WG,und gut ist.
Kannst ja bei Bedarf noch "Carp" auf den Blank
schreiben.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. April 2011)

*AW: Kurze Karpfenrute bis max. 3m und 2,75lb*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Nimm eine Spinrute mit 100gr. WG,und gut ist.
> Kannst ja bei Bedarf noch "Carp" auf den Blank
> schreiben.:m
> 
> ...



da hast du aber wirklich recht und zudem kann man sie eben garantiert auch noch zum Spinnfischen nehmen.


----------



## Wolfsburger (11. April 2011)

*AW: Kurze Karpfenrute bis max. 3m und 2,75lb*

Warum möchtest du eine kurze Karpfenrute ? Geht es um die Transportlänge bevorzugst du eine 3m Rute um beim Angelplatz nicht auf Geäst etc. zu stoßen ?


----------



## Kärnten Angler (11. April 2011)

*AW: Kurze Karpfenrute bis max. 3m und 2,75lb*

Erstmals Danke an Merlin und carphunter1678! Genau nach solchen Ruten suche ich - schade dass es diese nicht in 2,75lb oder 3lb gibt!

@Jürgen und Sensitivfischer - empfehlt ihr auch ein Nudelsieb wenn man nach einen Kescher fragt? - kann man auch noch so viele super Sachen damit anstellen ... stumpfer Vergleich, aber ich denke damit ist klar auf was ich hinaus will. Ich habe mir beim Auswählen der Kriterien schon was gedacht. (Spinnruten hab ich zwar, aber alles nur Casting-Versionen)

@Wolfsburger, ich suche eine kurze, da mir die Handhabung mit den 3,60+m langen Stecken doch etwas zu umständlich ist. Vom Boot aus finde ich es noch unangenehmer und die Entfernung, in der ich angle, liegt meist zwischen 3m bis max. 40m. Transportlänge ist mehr oder weniger egal - alles bis 3m und 2-teilig würde sogar in meine Rutentasche passen.

Bin natürlich für jeden weiteren Vorschlag dankbar!


----------



## Siggy82 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Kurze Karpfenrute bis max. 3m und 2,75lb*

Ich fische zwei Outcast Stalker 9' seit 1,5Jahren und bin sehr angetan von ihnen.
Ich werfe regelmäßig 2,5oz oder 2oz+Solidz Bag in Small, dürften ~3oz sein.
Die 90g sollten also kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. April 2011)

*AW: Kurze Karpfenrute bis max. 3m und 2,75lb*



Kärnten Angler schrieb:


> ... *ich suche eine kurze*, da mir die Handhabung mit den 3,60+m langen Stecken doch etwas zu umständlich ist. *Vom Boot aus* finde ich es noch unangenehmer und *die Entfernung, in der ich angle, liegt meist zwischen 3m bis max. 40m.* Transportlänge ist mehr oder weniger egal - alles bis 3m und 2-teilig würde sogar in meine Rutentasche passen.
> 
> Bin natürlich für jeden weiteren Vorschlag dankbar!



Ahh ja, eine Spinnrute in 2,7m Länge, mit zweigeteiltem Duplongriff, 100 Gramm Wurgewicht, ist für die Karpfenangelei auf eine Entfernung von 3- 40 Meter also völlig ungeeignet, weil sie Spinnrute heißt und z.B. eine Stalkerrute von MAD in 2,58m und sehr spitzenlastiger Aktion ist dagegen, deiner Meinung nach vermutlich, wesentlich geeigneter, weil Carpstalker oder ähnliches auf dem Blank steht.|uhoh:
Ich habe nix dagegen, wenn man sich 'ne Specimenrute kauft, aber die Argumentation und Logik ist ja mal voll albern.|rolleyes


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. April 2011)

*AW: Kurze Karpfenrute bis max. 3m und 2,75lb*



Kärnten Angler schrieb:


> Erstmals Danke an Merlin und carphunter1678! Genau nach solchen Ruten suche ich - schade dass es diese nicht in 2,75lb oder 3lb gibt!
> 
> @Jürgen und Sensitivfischer - empfehlt ihr auch ein Nudelsieb wenn man nach einen Kescher fragt? - kann man auch noch so viele super Sachen damit anstellen ... stumpfer Vergleich, aber ich denke damit ist klar auf was ich hinaus will.* Ich habe mir beim Auswählen der Kriterien schon was gedacht.* (Spinnruten hab ich zwar, aber alles nur Casting-Versionen)
> 
> ...


 


Hatte ich mir schon gedacht.
Aber wenn du mich Angelnovicen mich schlauer machen würdest,dann wäre ich dankbar.:m

Gruß Jürgen#h


----------



## Kärnten Angler (11. April 2011)

*AW: Kurze Karpfenrute bis max. 3m und 2,75lb*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ahh ja, eine Spinnrute in 2,7m Länge, mit zweigeteiltem Duplongriff, 100 Gramm Wurgewicht, ist für die Karpfenangelei auf eine Entfernung von 3- 40 Meter also völlig ungeeignet, weil sie Spinnrute heißt und z.B. eine Stalkerrute von MAD in 2,58m und sehr spitzenlastiger Aktion ist dagegen, deiner Meinung nach vermutlich, wesentlich geeigneter, weil Carpstalker oder ähnliches auf dem Blank steht.|uhoh:
> Ich habe nix dagegen, wenn man sich 'ne Specimenrute kauft, aber die Argumentation und Logik ist ja mal voll albern.|rolleyes



Hey, es ging mir darum etwas - wie du es erwähnt hast - spezifisches zu finden das ich genau nur für diese Angelei benutzen will. Die Aussage, der du beigepflichtet hast klang nach blabla ohne konkreten Vorschlag. Nach deiner Erläuterung weis ich, dass mehr dahinter steckt! Einen speziellen Rutenvorschlag vermisse ich leider noch immer - was würdest du also empfehlen?

edit:

Dies geht auch an dich Jürgen! #6


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. April 2011)

*AW: Kurze Karpfenrute bis max. 3m und 2,75lb*

Nun ja, kommt natürlich auch drauf an, was du ausgeben willst, aber die von mir erwähnte MAD D - Fender Stalker in 2,58m / 2.75lbs ist echt kein schlampiges Teil, lässt richtig präzise Würfe zu, ist sehr handlich und macht im Drill Spaß, solltest du dir vielleicht mal anschauen.


----------



## Kärnten Angler (11. April 2011)

*AW: Kurze Karpfenrute bis max. 3m und 2,75lb*

Danke, werd ich gleich mal bisschen danach googlen!

Den Preis würd ich pro Rute auf bis 120€ eingrenzen.


----------



## Karpfendengeler (11. April 2011)

*AW: Kurze Karpfenrute bis max. 3m und 2,75lb*

Hallo Ich fische zwei Mad D-Fender G3. 3m und 3lbs. Der Hammer. 90 gr + PVA kein Problem. Und sehen auch richtig gut aus. Gruß


----------

